# Lien iCloud avec OneDrive



## gibey (16 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J’apprécie beaucoup iCloud, mais le coût de son abonnement pour ma photothèque m’obligerai à passer à un abonnement plus cher. 
J’ai également un abonnement office365 avec 1To de stockage dans OneDrive. J’aimerai que mes photos soient sur OneDrive, mais est il possible de mettre le fichier de stockage photo de l’app Photos vers OneDrive afin de bénéficier de l’ensemble des fonctions photos sur OneDrive ?
Ou hélas cela est impossible (les photos dans OneDrive ne sont pas stockés en dossiers comme dans Photos)...
D’avance je vous en remercie


----------



## fgfdgd (19 Janvier 2019)

ca m'intéresse aussi


----------



## gibey (19 Janvier 2019)

Hélas fgfdgd, je n’ai pas eu pas de réponse depuis mon premier post...


----------



## Madame Mim (19 Janvier 2019)

Il suffit de tester [emoji6]. Pour ne pas prendre de risque tu copies Photo Library sur un disque externe et tu fais le test en sachant que si quelque chose se passe mal, pas de problème puisque tu as ta copie.

Autre solution tu ouvres le “paquet” de Photos et tu copies tous les dossiers qui s'y trouvent dans One Drive. Mais ainsi ce sera comme des dossiers hors Photos.


----------



## fgfdgd (3 Février 2019)

Je cherche moi aussi une solution pour mes notes et photos que je souhaite transférer vers Onenote et OneDrive.Notamment, pour séparer perso et pro. 

Par contre, je commence à avoir des doutes sur la sécurité et la protection des données avec Microsoft. 
En effet, je viens de me rendre compte que mes listes sous Wunderlist de Microsoft n'étaient pas protégées et accessibles sans identifiants.


----------

